# saltwater Edge



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello everybody. I just started my Fluval Edge as a saltwater tank at the beginning of this month. I did a lot of reading on different forums before taking the plunge. I'm basically keeping it a FOWLR tank until a few months down the road when it's more mature and I'm a little more experienced with this set up. 

I've been pretty paranoid about everything so far. Water tests for PH, Ammonia, Nitrates and Nitrites every other day, freaking out when one of my hermit crabs died, worried why my new clownfish(2nd day in the tank today) is always swimming around the corners of my tank and not eating...Worried that I should have bought a deionizer filter for my tap rather than using RO bottled water. I even bought an API test kit today because I was worried I wasn`t getting the correct reading s from my Nutrafin one.

Am I just stressing myself out


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

saltwater can be rewarding and suppose to be enjoyable, not stressfull.

Keep it simple and you wont have to worry about big problems...

on a smaller tank you would want to do weekly water changes of 20-25%

coral reefs are more fun than just looking at fish and snails, and youd be suprised but corals are more hardy than fish and that should be the first thing added even before fish.


----------



## hunggi74 (Feb 16, 2011)

hot damn that's a lot of tanks tang daddy!


----------

